

Amazon used ‘neo-Nazi’ guards to control workers in German factory scandal - unstoppableted
http://rt.com/news/amazon-abuse-staff-germany-310/

======
bayesianhorse
This was a particularly dumb thing to do, but to be fair to Amazon, it was
hardly intentional or part of the company policy.

Luckily there was very little "evil" done or intended, at least compared to
similar work places in Germany, and the wages involved are often higher than
comparison wages.

Even though in Germany we discriminate heavily against Neonazis to an extent
that would make some democracies cry, we can't really ban them from any work.

Nevertheless, Amazon is already feeling the heat, both commercially and in the
public discussion.

It's a reminder that labor sub-contractors should not be chosen due to price
only.

